# Chapala Ajijic Area rental reviews



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm planning on a 2-4 week stay in the Chapala/Ajijic area next end of June-July. I have been unsuccessful in finding reviews from people who have rented homes/condos. Can anyone steer me to a site/sites that have such customer reviews or have any of you forum members rented in the area? Does anyone know of good websites to go through to rent a place? Kind of daunting to rent a place from afar without any unbiased info on it. Some places ask for payment by either cashiers check or PayPal. Seems to me like I would be better protected by using a credit card. Thanks in advance for any advice.
Rich


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This area is not a hotel or destination resort, websites are available from realtors and rental agencies but not from individuals renting homes or casitas. Credit cards are seldom used in Mexico, which is a cash society. So, when you find a place that looks good, you will be expected to make a deposit in a manner convenient to the owner or agent here in Mexico. Your deposit is your indication that you will arrive and occupy the quarters. They are seldom refundable; in fact, places that are in high demand will ask for a deposit plus first and last month's rent in advance. Then, since it takes two months for utility bills to be resolved here, they will often hold your deposit for two months after you leave, deduct the utilities and send you the balance. It is all quite normal.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Current Lakeside Rental Market, excluding Ajijic?*



RVGRINGO said:


> This area is not a hotel or destination resort, websites are available from realtors and rental agencies but not from individuals renting homes or casitas. Credit cards are seldom used in Mexico, which is a cash society. So, when you find a place that looks good, you will be expected to make a deposit in a manner convenient to the owner or agent here in Mexico. Your deposit is your indication that you will arrive and occupy the quarters. They are seldom refundable; in fact, places that are in high demand will ask for a deposit plus first and last month's rent in advance. Then, since it takes two months for utility bills to be resolved here, they will often hold your deposit for two months after you leave, deduct the utilities and send you the balance. It is all quite normal.


Hola RVGringo,
Curious as to the rental market for furnished Casitas in the 400-600 peso range between mid December and mid January?
Extremely tight, or..........?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I only know of one, Laguna B&B in Ajijic which is in that price range per night, including breakfast. Casitas, homes or apartments will usually be rented by the month and you are looking in high season. If you use Google, you can check for Ajijic or Chapala Rentals online and see the various agency's listings and contact information. For more economical places, you would have to be here, do some footwork and make personal contact.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Please Allow Me To Restate My Question...........*



Southbound said:


> Hola RVGringo,
> Curious as to the rental market for furnished Casitas in the 400-600 peso range between mid December and mid January?
> Extremely tight, or..........?


It was my goof, what I intended to ask is, are there any Casitas or other lodgings still available in the $400 to $600 U.S. dollar per month range?

No doubt I will have to do some pavement pounding to find something with the Winter influx already having arrived there, however, will it be a waste of time to search and realistically expect to find lodging by the month in the stated price range? Also, I do know RVGringo, that your place is booked through April but I am arriving early January.

Does this price range open up my choices any at all over a per diem in the Ajijic B&B?
Thanks Again
Southbound still............


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are some, for sure. I would suggest that you book a couple of nights in a B&B or hotel and then grab a copy of the Guadalajara Reporter and check the local bulletin boards at the Lake Chapala Society, Super Lake, El Torito, American Legion, etc., for rentals that are available at that time. Frankly, few agencies or owners will commit to just a month, when they can hope for several. You'll find something, for sure.


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

We have been several times and never had accomodation till we get there. We are in the same price range as you. We plan to arrive this year Dec 31 and have a week booked at a B and B, prepaid. Due to a health problem I am never sure if we can go, until about a week before. If this year we cannot, I'm not sure how transferable our reservation is but if it is, I would make some sort of deal. I paid $ 215 US. Downtown Ajijic.
PM me if you are interested at all if the situation arises.
I have used real estate and they have been good. They will take you to look at the places if you wish.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Thank You For The Consideration, Digame*



digame said:


> We have been several times and never had accomodation till we get there. We are in the same price range as you. We plan to arrive this year Dec 31 and have a week booked at a B and B, prepaid. Due to a health problem I am never sure if we can go, until about a week before. If this year we cannot, I'm not sure how transferable our reservation is but if it is, I would make some sort of deal. I paid $ 215 US. Downtown Ajijic.
> PM me if you are interested at all if the situation arises.
> I have used real estate and they have been good. They will take you to look at the places if you wish.


If I may presume that your message was meant for me as well as others on this thread. I would be most interested to know if that price includes the 17% tax that I saw quoted on a B&B site last night? Would you mind terribly telling me exactly which B&B it is with, possibly the Laguna B&B that RVGringo mentioned in a post above?

Present plans put me in the Lakeside area around Jan. 12, so likely your reservations would not transfer, and thank you so much for the offer. However I would be curious as to where you found that rate? Sure hope your health allows the trip!

Thanks
John


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry, for some reason I didn't get notified of your response on this thread. Yes, it is Laguna B and B. That was the total price, from a year ago but we couldn't come because I got too sick. They have been kind enough to allow me to use it this year, even though it is and I knew when I paid, non-refundable. It is a nice place, terrific location and great breakfast. It can be easily Googled.


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Is there an American Legion Poat in the Lake Chapala area? Thanks Jim


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Post 7 on Morelos in Chapala, is active with many special events, trips and good food & drink.


----------



## cookjmex (Aug 12, 2009)

Southbound said:


> It was my goof, what I intended to ask is, are there any Casitas or other lodgings still available in the $400 to $600 U.S. dollar per month range?
> 
> No doubt I will have to do some pavement pounding to find something with the Winter influx already having arrived there, however, will it be a waste of time to search and realistically expect to find lodging by the month in the stated price range? Also, I do know RVGringo, that your place is booked through April but I am arriving early January.
> 
> ...


I think your options for the conditions you require will be pretty limited, and probably not findable on the internet. If you are down here for less than 30 days, I doubt you could find anything except a B&B. If you go with Laguna B&B (a low-priced but very nice B&B in the area) it will cost you $35/night including breakfast and access to free telephone service to the US and Canada, and free off street parking. This works out to $350 for two weeks or $700 for three or $1050 for four. If you will be here for a month or more, you might try staying at Laguna for a few days while you scour the bulletin boards at places like the Lake Chapala Society or El Torito Grocery or Dona's Donuts. Occasionally these have rentals for one month, but it's still pretty iffy. I very seriously doubt you will find any of the real estate/rental agencies renting a place for only a month, but I guess it is worth a try.


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Understood, A Month or Less Means Only One Lakeside B&B*



cookjmex said:


> I think your options for the conditions you require will be pretty limited, and probably not findable on the internet. If you are down here for less than 30 days, I doubt you could find anything except a B&B. If you go with Laguna B&B (a low-priced but very nice B&B in the area) it will cost you $35/night including breakfast and access to free telephone service to the US and Canada, and free off street parking. This works out to $350 for two weeks or $700 for three or $1050 for four. If you will be here for a month or more, you might try staying at Laguna for a few days while you scour the bulletin boards at places like the Lake Chapala Society or El Torito Grocery or Dona's Donuts. Occasionally these have rentals for one month, but it's still pretty iffy. I very seriously doubt you will find any of the real estate/rental agencies renting a place for only a month, but I guess it is worth a try.


Cookjmex, RVGringo, Sparks et al,
Thank you all very much for the specific "one month or less" accommodation information which appears to be very limited indeed in the popular Lakeside areas! 
My current plans may (or may not) be for less than a month in the Lakeside area simply due to the fact that my wish is to check out several towns in the Central Highlands of Mexico, however I am not returning to the States until the end of May 2010, after arriving in January. Lakeside may well be my long term choice but I would be remiss not to at least check out a few optional locations.
In your opinion would it be absurd (costwise) to book several months in a Lakeside accommodation, using that as a base so to speak, then do day trips by bus to other towns such as SMA, Tequis, Zapotlanejo, Guanajuato etc.? Or are these destinations more than day trips using the bus system as transportation?
All input/feedback is very much appreciated. At this point, meaning before I get there, it seems there are many choices. So far, the only areas eliminated are the hot and humid beach towns!
Thanks again all


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Using the Chapala area as a 'base' for bus trips to other areas is a good idea. Not only can you have easy trips by bus to any other areas from the Chapala & Guadalajara terminals, but there are very frequent package tours sponsored by the local Lake Chapala Society, Red Cross, American Legion, etc. Those would have the added advantage of giving you an opportunity to travel with and chat with local expats, as well as having all the details pre-arranged.
On the rental situation: If you want 5-6 months, you may find something online. If you aren't able to commit to that, or are looking for unlisted properties, you will need to 'pound the pavement' while staying in a B&B.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

jim42 said:


> Is there an American Legion Poat in the Lake Chapala area? Thanks Jim


Answer already posted.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Guanajuato and San Miguel will not be day trips (don't know the other two). At least 6 hours by bus from Chapala. You could combine the two into a 4-5 day trip to do them justice


----------

